# Recommendation for a Sub



## PG16 (Feb 13, 2015)

Setting up a HT (5.1)...need recommendation on the Sub. Shortlisted the following:

SVS PB-1000
HSU VTF-2 MK4
Power Sound Audio XV15se (it does exceed my budget)
Rythmik LV12R

Other information: Room size 14x16 x 10, Dedicated Media room. Usage - 70% HT/30% Music. Remaining time used for gaming by kids.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you considered used? I have had great luck buying used equipment and maybe you can get a pair for close to the same price if you are patient and watch the classifieds. You may get lucky and find something local.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

PG16 said:


> Setting up a HT (5.1)...need recommendation on the Sub. Shortlisted the following:
> 
> SVS PB-1000
> HSU VTF-2 MK4
> ...



For 2200 cu-ft, sealed, I'd go with a sealed woof myself. The XS15se would extend down to the 5hz to 9hz range here. Corner loaded, say 6-8ft from the seating(?) you should be in the 115-124dB range over most of the operating bandwidth. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## PG16 (Feb 13, 2015)

Never thought of that, I am skeptical of buying old electronics...have been burnt. But am open if the right product is available...Any recommendation nowhere to look


----------



## PG16 (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree Tom...I have heard good things and recommendation about PSA...it is just that you guys are a little beyond my budget


----------



## PG16 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jim/Jman...any thoughts suggestions?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking at your shortlist I would go XS15se for movies no question.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I would look on the hts classifieds. Also if you wait for b stock sales from psa, Tom has some very good Deals there also. Craigslist is always an option. If you are patient you will find some very good deals


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

[Derp. Duplicated my suggestion later.]


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

With the list you have none of the subs will be a mistake.

SVS and Hsu probably in business the longest. Both highly regarded.

Rythmik has a good reputation too. Does the sub you are looking at there have the servo control? 
If yes that might be the factor to go that route.

Don't know much about the Power Sound.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the PSA XV-15 and it is a great sub-woofer. I have heard many subs and this one is solid with no boom. It adds realism and can shake a whole house. I personally have not heard any better. I have mine in a 20 by 20 by 10 room and it can more then handle the whole room with less then half gain. It is very tight and is excellent in movies. I really like the subtle addition it adds 2.1 audio for listening to streaming audio music. You can barely tell its there until you turn it off. In movies it can add ambiance and realism to explosions and gunshots. I highly recommend getting a 15" sub over 12" sub.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

PG16 said:


> Setting up a HT (5.1)...need recommendation on the Sub. Shortlisted the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With everything i've been learning from these blokes, I'd suggest the following if the XV15se ($899) is too spendy:

SVS SB-1000 ... very affordable, and pretty good anecdotal performance reports. 

Hsu VTF-1 ... I'm leaning to the VTF-2 myself, but it's more than I'd care to spend (though there is a St. Patrick's Day sale, about 5-8% off). I know it's the last sub I'll probably buy, so why not one that can go below 20Hz in certain configurations. But if I was cash-strapped, I'd consider the VTF-1 a compromise and still getting a highly rated sub for my money. If I anticipated more money later, I could add another VTF-1 (Widscreen Review's Hardesty recommends two, preferrably in stereo). 

With the current sale, the VTF-1 is actually discounted a bit more, and comes in far less that the PSA model you mentioned. 

Just sharing a little shopper's analytics, hope it helps....


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is my 2 cents all of those subs are great subs no question, I was looking at pretty much the same ones I almost decided on going with a Reaction sealed 15 799.00. To me it seemed to have the biggest bang for the buck on another forum it was suggested going with DIY. After looking into it I went for it. You can buy a 4 cu.ft flat pack from DIY Sound Group for 120. A Stereo Integrity HT18D4 for either 159 plus shipping or 149 w/ free shipping from Car Audio Bargains, a Behringer Inuke nu3000DSP for 280 or less if you look. add in connectors cables how you want to finish it and for 750 or less there is not much under 1400 that will touch it performance wise plus if you decide that you want more ( I will include myself ) you can build a second for under 400. I can honestly say my sub will go down to 15-16hz ( not something you can hear but you can feel it ) and with the volume turned up you can barely hear it around 12-13hz. I realize these are good size but if you want to save money great performance you cannot go wrong.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

The DIY are great subs. You just have to have the correct tools and skills to build it right. Not super hard just a challenge to make finish look good.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

jreb14 said:


> The DIY are great subs. You just have to have the correct tools and skills to build it right. Not super hard just a challenge to make finish look good.


I think I would consider myself a novice maybe with woodworking, electrical not a problem did it for 10 years. The way the flat packs are put together it is pretty straight forward. I do not have clamps saw or router but a tape measure straight edge cordless drill lots of wood screws and Gorilla glue I put my sub together in a few hours. I have no idea how to apply laminate but for me Restore 4X does a great job ( blends in with coffee table ) I look at my sub a Marty Cube I will have less than 1200 for both there is not much if anything that comes close for less money and if you break it down to 600 per sub its a bargain.


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

PG16 said:


> Setting up a HT (5.1)...need recommendation on the Sub. Shortlisted the following:
> 
> SVS PB-1000
> HSU VTF-2 MK4
> ...


Have you considered CHT 18.1's? I have 4 of them and think they are of great value.


----------



## PG16 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion...DIY is just not for me...I am leaning towards HSUs


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi, not sure where you got diy from the cht 18? subwoofers. They Craig Chase runs and partner Lane run the audio shop. Lots of value in there speakers and I enjoy mine daily. Check out http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't help myself - just gotta add my 2 cents here...

I'm currently looking to replace two old subs with one new sub - well; one "old" sub and one "not-so-old" sub - both 10-inchers, both 150 W - they just don't cut it in my large living room. 

My short list includes the likes of SVS and HSU, but I have to admit; the more I look at what is available for the DIY crowd, the more I think this truly is a viable option for some. Not sure if I will go the DIY route yet, but I am looking hard at components, and the flat-packs in particular are making entry into DIY subs much more attractive for me. 

I had no idea you could pick these kits up for such a low cost - I'm seeing around $120 for a ported 4 cu ft box to support a 15" driver. And decent drivers go for around $150 - $300. Toss in a couple hundred more for an amp and a few fittings and some wire and presto! Well, there's the finishing to make it look nice and all, but still - it's got me looking...


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Philm63 said:


> Can't help myself - just gotta add my 2 cents here...
> 
> I'm currently looking to replace two old subs with one new sub - well; one "old" sub and one "not-so-old" sub - both 10-inchers, both 150 W - they just don't cut it in my large living room.
> 
> ...


I was very leery of building a sub but after reading about it and then finding out the performance plus the cost I was sold. I built a " Marty Cube " I spent around 750 but if I would have had the wood cut locally vs. having it sent from Vancouver I could have saved some money. I truly believe for 700 or less it can be done. Most of the finishes I have seen from PSA REACTION HSU etc are black texture so by putting in my case Restore 4X it still looks the same. The dumb part of all of this at least for me I like the way it sounds and now I am going to do a second but adding a second is only going to cost about 300. I will have less than 1100 for 2 subs being pushed with nu3000DSP (1050 watts per channel ) capable of 15-16hz. I keep thinking after I have the second one done divide the cost in half where are you going to find this kind of sub for less than 600 each.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

PG16 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion...DIY is just not for me...I am leaning towards HSUs


I have a 2950cu-ft room myself and have a singe HSU VTF15-MK2 Yes it's out of your budget but your VTF-2 would be no slouch in your room either.

The nicest thing about the HSU's is the fact you can run ported or sealed. I have mine dialed in with a Q of .6 and it's the best compromise between movies/music. The sub works amazing for music. With the way mine is dialed in I plug it for sealed.... simply pull the plug for ported. I run in EQ1 mode.

Once I found the proper place for my sub I have no issues hitting 115+db on my tests now. My response is flat and have a response of 12hz to 70hz very flat.

I'm sure the PSA is great too but no matter what you choose you gotta remember that there is no replacement for displacement and without a doubt I would recommend a 15" over any 12".

If you could swing the money I'd suggest PSA for it's output but if you do choose HSU you won't be dis-satisfied either. It does give you plenty of options for dialing in the sound (ported/sealed, eq1/eq2/Q control)

I love mine and can't wait to add a second.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

For my own search, I settled on a Hsu VTF-2. Kevin at Hsu was very patient and helpful in answering questions like a setup mixing a VFT-1 + VTF-2, VTF-1 + MBM-12,etc. Instead of a quicker, bigger sale, he helped me stay on track, adding one very capable sub to see how I liked it. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are //


----------

